# how to clean detritus from bare bottom tank?



## Mshen11 (Feb 26, 2013)

One of my tanks is bare bottom housing oscars. Of course they leave a huge a mess.

My python and also regular vac is not powerful enough as the tank is tall and also at the bottom of a double stand. what is the best way to remove "crap" from this tank?

strategically positioning powerhead and having over filtration is unfortunately not solving the issue.

ive researched a few but am not sure - some have not so favorable reviews:

1. Magnum 350 - some places mention of including a vac but am not sure how it would work; lots of impeller complaints. i assume this method with the diatom filter will clog very easily (within minutes?) - and therefore having to clean the canister often. how easy is it to do that? can be used without diatom powder

2. Vortex Diatom filter - similar to magnum 350 but better? question - can you use this without the diatom powder? if not it sounds like a mess

3. cobalt power gravel cleaner - a bunch of review says its an overpriced python (but i guess with power) and not worth getting?

4. eheim power vac - no one recommends this because its battery powered and not powerful enough.

5. someone is saying xp4 is like a magnum but better(?)

input needed!
thanks


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

You can put the gravel vac on the input of the mag, I would use the basket sponge for this and not the pleated cart. Should work fine


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

Remove the plastic vac from the tubing and use just the tube to siphon the crap off the bottom. The smaller diameter of the tubing makes for a stronger sucking force.

Also maybe getting a smaller length tubing might help with the awkward position of your tank.


----------



## Mshen11 (Feb 26, 2013)

Bluek24a4 said:


> Remove the plastic vac from the tubing and use just the tube to siphon the crap off the bottom. The smaller diameter of the tubing makes for a stronger sucking force.
> 
> Also maybe getting a smaller length tubing might help with the awkward position of your tank.


i see... my suction isnt strong because of the height and so low to the floor. am not sure if that will make too much of a difference. i think my solution is something motorized that has more power


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Mshen11 said:


> i see... my suction isnt strong because of the height and so low to the floor. am not sure if that will make too much of a difference. i think my solution is something motorized that has more power


How low is it? Mag 350 is supposed to do 350 gph which I'm sure is less than that but still enough to clean a bare bottom tank I'm sure.

Once you get the prime to the can it should work unless your can is in the basement lol


----------



## ldaniel (Jul 4, 2011)

If all else fails use a small shop vac and watch your water levels.


----------



## WheeledGoat (Mar 17, 2013)

Bluek24a4 said:


> Remove the plastic vac from the tubing and use just the tube to siphon the crap off the bottom. The smaller diameter of the tubing makes for a stronger sucking force.
> 
> Also maybe getting a smaller length tubing might help with the awkward position of your tank.


+1 
when I remove the larger diameter vac tube, i can pick up gravel with just the hose. maybe use a powerhead to get it all into a corner or side of the tank and go after it w/ just the tube?


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

Mshen11 said:


> i see... my suction isnt strong because of the height and so low to the floor. am not sure if that will make too much of a difference. i think my solution is something motorized that has more power


What is the distance from the bottom of the tank to the floor?


----------



## WheeledGoat (Mar 17, 2013)

ldaniel said:


> If all else fails use a small shop vac and watch your water levels.


lmao - I can see somebody now - furiously chasing the poop around, struggling to get it all in 12 seconds before he empties the tank... all the while hoping to not suck up a fish... roud:


----------



## Mshen11 (Feb 26, 2013)

Bluek24a4 said:


> What is the distance from the bottom of the tank to the floor?


on the bottom of a double stand... 1in?


----------



## majorwoo (Dec 25, 2012)

WheeledGoat said:


> lmao - I can see somebody now - furiously chasing the poop around, struggling to get it all in 12 seconds before he empties the tank... all the while hoping to not suck up a fish... roud:


I'm still laughing at this mental picture


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

Mshen11 said:


> on the bottom of a double stand... 1in?



That is pretty low. If I had a tank on the bottom of my stand I would have maybe 4 to 5 inches. One inch is not a lot of room to play with.

I'm not quite sure I could explain this clearly in type, but if you could get (cut) the length of hose to an exact length and be able to start the siphon somehow, while keeping the ends of each hose at the bottom of the tank and theoretically an inch lower in the bottom of a bucket, it would be able to clean up the bottom of that tank. If you really only have an inch though, this may not be feasible.


----------



## Mshen11 (Feb 26, 2013)

it is literally 1", hence my problem(s)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9883


----------



## kimboden (Feb 22, 2013)

Is siphoning outside available? When we water change any tanks low to the ground we start a siphon to go down to the garden. I've never like pythons and my tomatos like out that way too.
Also we don't use the vacuum tube just the hose. 
Kim


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

You could start the siphon by filling the hose with water from something like a sink or the tank above, hold both ends closed, then put the one end in the tank and the other in the slightly lower bucket and letting go.

You just have to get the length of the hose right.


----------



## Mshen11 (Feb 26, 2013)

bump as no one has really answered the OP


----------



## stlouisan (Jun 8, 2006)

I've seen on you tube a DIY vacuum that is driven by an air pump. The bubbles drive up the water into a narrow tube and a mesh sac catches the water and poop at the top. 

Since power/speed is what you seek, maybe use a vacuum attached to a power head? Like: vacuum tube->vinyl tubing->powerhead intake->longer vinyl tubing->mesh bag? You could this setup to pump water out for water changes too.


----------



## Paxx (Dec 17, 2012)

Mshen11 said:


> bump as no one has really answered the OP


Question answered. Choose appropriate solution for your particular dilemma.


----------

